# Socket Frage



## Excore (6. Aug 2017)

Ich habe einen ServerSocket jetzt möchte ich das ein Client sich mit ihm verbindet und der Client wieder disconnecten kann und z.B wieder ein anderer Client mit ihm verbinden kann.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Robat (6. Aug 2017)

Woran scheitert es denn?
Die Frage ist ein bisschen sehr allgemein.

Tutorials dafür gibt es wie Sand am mehr.


----------



## Excore (6. Aug 2017)

Wenn der Client disconnected gibt es eine Error Message und kein nächster Client kann sich verbinden


----------



## Robat (6. Aug 2017)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du dein Server aufgebaut hast aber hier mal ein bisschen Pseudocode:


```
server socket erstellen
while (true) {
   try {
       client connection annehmen
       I/O Streams erstellen 

       while (true) {
           Mach was mit dem Client bis die Connection geschlossen wird 
       }
   } catch (...) {
       Ecception behandeln 
   }
}
```


----------



## Excore (6. Aug 2017)

Danke


----------



## Excore (6. Aug 2017)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du dein Server aufgebaut hast aber hier mal ein bisschen Pseudocode:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Du hast vollkommen recht


----------



## JuKu (15. Aug 2017)

Das Problem liegt vermutlich daran, dass du kein accept() nach dem disconnecten mehr aufrufst, also keine weiteren Verbindungen mehr akzeptierst.


----------

